# Making a guidebushing baseplate



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello again,

I just read through the guide bushing pdf by template tom (hope I got that right) and then looked for the what is needed to actually use some guide bushings.

The Craftsman router I got has a smooth baseplate and doesn't appear to have any machining for the guides.

Now comes the part where I need a comparison list of what brand router
guide bushing base plates are compatible with this and in the US. (Truthfully, I didn't check for this add-on at time of purchase but it is not shown in the accessory list in the manual.

The Craftsman model number is 9.5 amp 1 3/4 Peak HP Fixed Base Router
Model No. 320.17541


But I actually have a different question. I was wondering if a guide bushing baseplate can be made for a palm router and equivalent small tools like the Rotozip. How to get the centering right and make the seat for the 
bushing is what I'd like to find out.

Unfortunately these questions/details seem to be skipped over in the books I've seen.


I have a rotozip kit from a different manufacturer and a variety of bases are supplied. These include the laminate trimmer attachment. This add on 
has a square removable baseplate with 4 screws.


Also I got some plexiglass scrap from the local plate glass installer. Perhaps
a couple sheets of that could be layered with the right size cutout made 
with a hole saw? I have a number of those hole saws including a 1 inch OD from the big box store. I don't know if getting the right dimension to do this would be a big job or an easy job.

The funny thing is that after I got the Sears I'm trying to figure out more uses for the zip tool it was going to replace.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi loninappleton

this is just one of many ways 

It's a very easy job to do, you just need two forstner bits ( 1 3/16" and a 1 3/8" ) and a drill press..

The easy way is to clamp the 1/4" thick plastic to the drill press, the base plates can be any size you want to make them..

Put on some masking tape on the plastic,draw out a square of the size you want then draw a line from corner, now you have a " X " in the center,now chuck up a 1/8" drill bit and move the plastic under the drill bit so it will hit the " X " dead center now clamp the plastic down to the drill press table with some scrap under it.. once you have it clamped down drill the 1/8" hole then remove the drill bit and chuck up the 1 3/8" bit and drill down about 1/8" deep, once you have the down chuck up the 1 3/16" bit and drill out the hole, b/4 you un clamp it check to make sure the guide will pop in the hole and sit flat...

Once you have that done pull off the old base plate and use it for a template to drill the mounting holes, use masking tape to hole it down to the plastic make sure it can't move then drill the mounting holes.
Use the brass guide to line up the new plate with the old plate ..

hope his helps
======



loninappleton said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I just read through the guide bushing pdf by template tom (hope I got that right) and then looked for the what is needed to actually use some guide bushings.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Can't he just pull the base plate he has and drill that? Of course the opening has to be small enough to begin with.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

You bet the one on the Craftsman but not the rotozip...like many of the small tools it has a odd size hole and setup..but it's not a big jump to make a new one for the Craftsman once he has made one..and square is always better than round.. 

======





nickao65 said:


> Can't he just pull the base plate he has and drill that? Of course the opening has to be small enough to begin with.


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for responding.

The forstner bit and drill press idea is a good one. It would get things centered
accurately.

I know a guy with a drill press. Less sure about where to cadge some Forstner bits that large.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi loninappleton

You may want to think about using the bigger brass guides,, 1 1/2" type, the forstner bits are a bit essayer to find for that size.. it takes a 1 1/2" and a 1 3/4" ones.
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

forstner bits ▼

The hard one to find is the 1 3/16" one and it's must have item..

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=Forstner+bits&Submit=Go

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=Forstner+bits&_sacat=See-All-Categories

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-1-3-16-FORS...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

=========



loninappleton said:


> Thanks for responding.
> 
> The forstner bit and drill press idea is a good one. It would get things centered
> accurately.
> ...


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Lots to think on here.

thx

I will come back in this thread when I've made some progress.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't believe its been over a year since I posted this. But here's how I make them, maybe it will help. I drilled my thru hole 1 1/4" because I don't have 1 3/16" bit. The rim on the bushing fits snug in the recess so there has'nt been any problems. Only thing I do different now is counter bore, rather than counter sink the mounting holes. Sometimes the guide needs to be perfectly centered and this allows for some adjusting.

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/5704-make-your-own-sub-base-pc-guides.html


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

I have enough tips going now to take me through til Spring.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Reading the sticky threads would of answered your questions. Brian and I made a base plate for his Craftsman and posted photos of how we did it. Threads are made into sticky threads when they have important information. http://www.routerforums.com/73038-post1.html


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

I have saved this and regret not having seen the sticky.


But it led to another question. The use of the pattern bit. I have seen how
a table mounted straight bit with a guide bushing on top can be used to shape a duplicate. How does the pattern bit differ? You show it having made a perfect circle duplication of the base plate.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The bearing rides on the base plate and the cutter which is the same diameter gives you a perfect duplicate.


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok. It's the same idea then but may differ as to whether the original is under or over.

I initially started my search for a router to make the pattern of a non circular
audio speaker for flush mount. It took me a long time (in my admitted ignorance) to understand the steps of pattern making.


----------



## TAJones (Dec 31, 2008)

I think the hole is 1 3/16, but don't remember exactly what the PC router size is since it has been years since I did this, but i purchased a rabbiting bit slightly bigger, chucked it in a drill press and while the bit was spinning used a hand grinder to to take the size down and then sharpened the flutes with a diamond knife sharpener. I then took the bit ran the chuck out far enough to where I could chuck up the rabbiting bit leaving the bit sticking out past the plate and then turned on the router and pulled the bit back into the router and let the bit cut the rim where the bushing sits. i then used a drill bit to make the hole. if i had to do it over I would just by a new plate for a PC router with the hole precut and mount it on the sears router, but at that time there was no internet and very few accessaries for tools, not even bushings, which I had to make myself.

I just read through the guide bushing pdf by template tom (hope I got that right) and then looked for the what is needed to actually use some guide bushings.

The Craftsman router I got has a smooth baseplate and doesn't appear to have any machining for the guides.

Now comes the part where I need a comparison list of what brand router
guide bushing base plates are compatible with this and in the US. (Truthfully, I didn't check for this add-on at time of purchase but it is not shown in the accessory list in the manual.

The Craftsman model number is 9.5 amp 1 3/4 Peak HP Fixed Base Router
Model No. 320.17541


But I actually have a different question. I was wondering if a guide bushing baseplate can be made for a palm router and equivalent small tools like the Rotozip. How to get the centering right and make the seat for the 
bushing is what I'd like to find out.

Unfortunately these questions/details seem to be skipped over in the books I've seen.


I have a rotozip kit from a different manufacturer and a variety of bases are supplied. These include the laminate trimmer attachment. This add on 
has a square removable baseplate with 4 screws.


Also I got some plexiglass scrap from the local plate glass installer. Perhaps
a couple sheets of that could be layered with the right size cutout made 
with a hole saw? I have a number of those hole saws including a 1 inch OD from the big box store. I don't know if getting the right dimension to do this would be a big job or an easy job.

The funny thing is that after I got the Sears I'm trying to figure out more uses for the zip tool it was going to replace.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes a guide bushing plate can be made for any router. Bobj3 has posted a simple way to do it in two threads I believe.

So many people ask about this on the forum I may just start making and selling them.


----------



## TAJones (Dec 31, 2008)

Plastic cutting boards from Walmart and Lowes are always in my shop for making things

Tom


bobj3 said:


> Hi loninappleton
> 
> this is just one of many ways
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Can you link to the pictures in that thread for him?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI TAJonres

Here's some links you may want to check out 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/11248-smaller-guide-rings-cmt-industrio-table.html
http://www.routerforums.com/91059-post4.html
http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/10818-bogydave.html


========




TAJones said:


> Plastic cutting boards from Walmart and Lowes are always in my shop for making things
> 
> Tom


----------

